# Avalanche of corn?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb opines on the still abundance of corn.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/corn_avalanche_on_horizon_as_rain_trumps_planting_drop_BLMG/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Can tell buyers have plenty. Radio airs adm and gold n plump cash bids. 3.38.
http://www.admstcloud.com/index.cfm?show=11&mid=5


----------

